# pdf dans une fenêtre thunderbird?



## renavd (27 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour
Je me demandais s'il y avait un moyen de lire dans thunderbird une page au format .pdf .
Un peu comme on peut le faire dans un navigateur.
Ou à la manière des fichiers .jpg, qui n'impliquent pas de recours à un visualiseur externe.
Je reçois régulièrement une lettre au format .pdf, et ça me fatigue (énormément  ) d'ouvrir à chaque fois la pièce jointe...
Je crois me souvenir que Mail permet cela.


----------



## albedo0 (27 Janvier 2006)

Tu te souviens bien, mail permet de visualiser les fichiers .pdf. J'ai vérifié dans les préferences, je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de le desactiver...

Pour thunderbird c l'inverse, il ne le fait pas et je n'ai pas trouvé une option le permettant... donc je crois que tu vas devoir continuer à utiliser un lecteur externe...


----------



## CatD (18 Décembre 2009)

Salut.
Un petit truc bien utile pour configurer ThunderBird 2 pour l'ouverture par un double clic des PDF avec Adobe par défaut (les pros disent "attachment" : attachement d'une appli = application déclenchée par défaut sur double clic sur un fichier particulier déterminé par son extension, ici ".pdf"). Tout ça sans s'embêter à éditer les fichier "MimeTypes", pour les fainéants, et les novices comme moi :

1. S'envoyer un "pdf" à soi même en pièce jointe (PJ), ou en prendre un dans les mails.
2. Double clic sur le "Pdf" en PJ. ThuderBird propose "Preview" par défaut. On accepte, sans s'inquiéter, et on insiste en cliquant "Toujours effectuer cette opération" (ou qq chose dans le genre). Il répond Ok, "Modifiable dans les préférences de Thunderbird". Y'a plus qu'à modifier, comme il le dit dans son message. En fait, on a créée une ligne supplémentaire dans "Thunderbird/Préférences/<onglet> "Pièces jointes"/<Paragraphe> "Action sur les fichier". On y va.
3. Cliquer sur "Voir et modifier les actions"
4. Sélectionner la ligne des "Pdf", cliquer sur "Modifier l'action"
5. Sélectionner le bouton "Les ouvrir avec cette Application", cliquer sur "Parcourir", et aller chercher "Adobe Reader.app" dans les applications. Et on a "attaché" les Pdf à Adobe, donc un double clic sur un Pdf dans Thunderbird déclenchera tout seul l'ouverture d'Adobe, sans supprimer ou éditer le fichier "Mime" à chaque mise à jour de Thunderbird ! 

Cool, non ? 

On peut faire pareil avec des fichiers Word, ou Excel, il faut juste télécharger OpenOffice avant, et ThunderBird est (parfois) plus sympa avec ces extensions de fichiers. Quand on double clique sur la PJ ".doc" la première fois, il propose parfois "Choisir une application", et là tout va bien. Si il ne propose rien, on fait pareil : on accepte l'appli par défaut, et on va la modifier après dans "Thunderbird/Préférences/Pièces Jointe/Voir et modifier les actions".

Profitez-en pour paramétrer le répertoire (folder) des pièces jointes : vous les aurez plus sur le bureau ...

Fini, les sauvegardes intermédiaires, les "Ouvrir avec" qui foirent ...

Enfin, j'espère. Dites moi si ça a marché pour vous ...
Moi, j'ai trouvé ça sur le site Mozilla, en Anglais. Alors je vous le fais partager, en Français. C'est du 100% sérieux et futé.

Enjoy Mac !


----------



## ccciolll (25 Novembre 2013)

Déterrage pour savoir si depuis 2009 TB a trouvé le moyen d'afficher le PDF directement dans la fenêtre de visualisation comme le fait Entourage2004 (et apparemment mail d'après ce que je lis) ou si l'on est toujours condamné à l'ouvrir dans acrobat (ou un autre reader), même s'il suffit de double-cliquer la PJ pour cela.


----------



## ccciolll (13 Octobre 2014)

Pas de succès ce déterrage.

Pourtant il arrive en tête (bon, OK, en 2e position, ce qui est pas mal sur 61 800 résultats) des résultats Google quand je fais une recherche sur « thunderbird afficher PDF » et je pense que je suis très loin d'être le seul à souhaiter pouvoir visualiser les PDF directement dans TB sans avoir à l'ouvrir dans acrobat (et qu'au passage il s'enregistre qqpart sur mon DD).


----------



## nico239 (1 Novembre 2014)

Je tombe sur ce sujet comme toi.
Je teste tous les clients mails régulièrement....
Cependant je suis sous windows... 

La solution existe sous windows avec 2 logiciels 
Outlook 
et
Foxmail 7.0.93 qui prévisualise dans la fenêtre du mail à la fois pdf, xls, doc et pwt... et bien sur les images recadrées...

À ce jour je ne connais pas de client mail meilleur que Foxmail 7.0.93 mais suis régulièrement en recherche.

Malheureusement je ne connais pas le monde Mac...

De toutes façons il est ahurissant de constater qu'à un moment où le mail est devenu un moyen universel de communication les clients mail en sont pour la plupart à la préhistoire...

Notamment sur ces 2 points
- Prévisualisation EN UN SEUL CLIC DANS LA FENÊTRE DU MAIL des pièces jointes des formats le plus souvent reçus bureautique et image
-  les templates...

Et si jamais on commence à parler d'envoyer X mails à la cadence de 1 mail toutes les X secondes alors là c'est même pas la peine on parle javanais

Bref le client mail abouti (en tous les cas sous windows) est encore loin d'exister même si Foxmail 7.0.93 est truffé de qualités que l'on ne retrouve nulle part ailleurs réunies dans un seul client à ce jour... 

Sauf erreur de ma part.... et j'aimerais franchement me tromper...  

edit
Vu que je me fais un petit tour d'horizon ... je suis tombé  sur Everdesk...
Nickel pour la prévisualisation (sauf erreur) cela nous fait 3 (sous W) en mesure de prévisualiser correctement : Everdesk, Foxmail 7.0.93 (et pas la dernière version qui est nulle) et Outlook


----------



## ccciolll (2 Novembre 2014)

Je peux ajouter que Microsoft Entourage en est capable depuis AU MOINS sa mouture 2004 (celle que je pratique encore actuellement mais avec de plus en plus de blocages techniques). Je ne connais pas Mail (le client mail Mac) mais probablement en est-il capable.

Néanmoins, le sujet, ici, est bien celui de TB.


----------



## nico239 (3 Novembre 2014)

Oui Microsoft que ce soit sous W ou Apple a mis cela en avant très tôt...

Foxmail 7093 a repris la bonne idée avant de laisser tomber dans sa version 725

Et je viens de découvrir Everdesk qui a compris qu'on se sert tous les jours de cette immense facilité (ils m'ont envoyé la dernière beta 557 pour de plus amples tests)

Et Thunderbird dont c'est le sujet permet d'afficher les pdf comme Foxmail 725 avec l'addon Thunderbird Conversations
Un onglet s'ouvre dans Th (une fenêtre dans F725) ce qui.... revient au même que si c'était acrobat ou autre qui s'ouvrait... donc cela ne sert à rien.

Bref rien à voir avec une prévisualisation en 1 clic dans la fenêtre de lecture du mail ... ce qui est le top... quand on a 10 pièces jointes de différents logiciels de bureautique à visualiser mais pas forcément à enregistrer ou autre...

J'en ai parlé à Axel Grude développeur d'addon pour Thunderbird mais bon ça parait pas évident...
Faudrait en toucher un mot au développeur de Th Conversation s'il ne pourrait pas faire un petit effort pour ouvrir les pdf dans la fenêtre au lieu d'un onglet...


----------

